# Number of questions on the 70 680 and 70 685 exams



## PeterH1988

Hello,

Does anyone who has done the tests recently know roughly how many questions there are on the 70 680 and 70 685 exams?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## joeten

Hi this what your looking for Exam Profile MCITP 70-685: Windows 7, Enterprise Desktop Support Technician | Exam Details / Trouble Spots | Pearson IT Certification


----------



## greenbrucelee

MS don't publish direct details of how many questions you may get. When I did the MCDST I got 40 on the first exam and 37 on the second whilst someone else I know got 47 on both.

Basically the best practice is to learn everything that is involved, then you should be ok.


----------



## PeterH1988

Thanks guys


----------



## joeten

Your welcome


----------



## PeterH1988

Hi Guys,

Did both exams today - passed the 70-680 with a score of 820. Failed the 70-685 unfortunately but this was expected and I felt unprepared for this 1.

Had 50 questions in the 680 and 49 in the 685.

Time to study hard for the 70-685 and resit the test when I feel a bit more ready.


----------



## joeten

Hey well done that is one out of the way,I 'am sure with a little more study you will nail the other.


----------



## Tomshawk

And just barely missed the second.

Well done, Yes, a little more studying and you got it made.


----------



## BosonMichael

Yep, sounds like you're almost there! No shame in failing an exam... they don't make them easy!


----------



## PeterH1988

Thanks guys - yeah they were both very hard, but very pleased to have passed the 680.

Going to get back to studying for my a+ soon too as I dont want to just forget about that.


----------



## joeten

Good man keep up the studying you will get there


----------

